# Audison THESIS Due



## leonm12 (Feb 1, 2009)

super high end amp in new condition and very good price

Audison THESIS Due amplifier | eBay


----------



## leonm12 (Feb 1, 2009)

it is Audison THESIS Due amplifier - in an excellent condition and perfect working condition - (in use only 5 months)

I am selling it only becuase I upgraded to HV VENTI



Leon


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

did you sell it in the last 20 minutes? "no longer available"


----------



## leonm12 (Feb 1, 2009)

No I didn't sell it yet.
I had some problem with ebay becuase i didn't upload amp personal pictures.

I will add it again soon.



Thanks

Leon


----------



## leonm12 (Feb 1, 2009)

Audison THESIS Due | eBay


----------



## leonm12 (Feb 1, 2009)

still avaliable.


----------



## leonm12 (Feb 1, 2009)

Audison THESIS Due | eBay


----------



## Leonard77 (Oct 5, 2010)

Hi, do you still have the box and all its content? The active crossover modules?

Thanks,

Lenny


----------



## leonm12 (Feb 1, 2009)

I have all


----------



## leonm12 (Feb 1, 2009)

Audison THESIS Due | eBay


----------



## Z-Roc (Mar 22, 2012)

never seen one before what's the msrp on it thanks


----------



## leonm12 (Feb 1, 2009)

you can see the price here:

Audison Thesis TH due - Mega Watt


----------



## boricua69 (Oct 14, 2009)

What is the difference between them, I know that the HV venti produce more watts. How about sound quality?


----------



## leonm12 (Feb 1, 2009)

HV venti has better quality, but it also diffrent price range , so you could not compare them.

HV venti is Audison flagship, It considered between the 3 best amp exsist, if not the best.

TH Due is also super quality and is also among the top amplifiers.


----------



## boricua69 (Oct 14, 2009)

What are the other 2 amps that rival thesis?


----------



## leonm12 (Feb 1, 2009)

sorry the "3" is mistake

sinfoni top class Desiderio is also considered very good amp


----------

